# Ghost Powerkid 20 Zoll Pedale tauschen....



## Hille82 (25. März 2016)

Hi bin eig nur ganz kurz auf der Suche nach einer Antwort ;-)

Möchte an o.g. Bike die Standart-Pedalen tauschen weil klein und rutschig, jetzt weiss ich nur nicht ob ich 9/16 Gewinde benötige oder 1/2 Zoll was wohl die meisten Kinderbikes haben ? Wenn es gerade jemand sicher weiss wäre ich sehr dankbar ;-)

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Hrabnar (25. März 2016)

1/2" kommt fast nur noch an älteren BMX Rädern vor...
9/16 ist quasi Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. März 2016)

Hille82 schrieb:


> ... jetzt weiss ich nur nicht ob ich 9/16 Gewinde benötige oder 1/2 Zoll ...


Ist nicht Dein Ernst?
Wie wäre es wenn Du einen Pedalschlüssel nimmst und schlicht und einfach selber nachsiehst?
Ach nee, den Unterschied zwischen 9/16 und 1/2 kann man sogar am eingebauten Pedal erkennen. 
*Der *Unterschied fällt definit auf!


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2016)

@Heiko_Herbsleb bitte freundlich bleiben. Offensichtlich ist nicht jeder ist mit so umfangreichen Wissen gesegnet. 

@Hille82 kann mich nur anschließen, 9/16 passt...


----------



## Hille82 (25. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Antworten ;-) dann wird 9/16 bestellt.... Frohes Fest


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2016)

Schau mal in den Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein Thread, da wurden schon einige leichte und günstige Pedale gezeigt.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @Heiko_Herbsleb bitte freundlich bleiben. ...


@Roelof ich empfinde nicht -unfreundlich- gewesen zu sein.
Direkt. Das trifft es viel eher.
Vielleicht sogar sehr direkt.
Sehr sehr direkt.


----------

